# Nouvelles qualifications des membres du forum et bug dans les conversations ?



## boninmi (22 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Je découvre que je suis maintenant "Membre expert".
Je découvre également que les nouveaux inscrits sont maintenant "Membres enregistrés" et qu'il existe aussi des "Membres actifs".
Une petite explication sur ces changements ? Il existait autrefois une FAQ sur ces questions : a-t-elle disparu ou est-ce moi qui ne regarde pas au bon endroit ?
Il semble y avoir un bug au niveau des conversations. Une personne enregistrée est considérée comme "Invité", sans prise en compte de son avatar, et apparaît dans les participants comme "Membre inconnu", avec un avatar remplacé par un point d'interrogation.


----------



## Anthony (23 Août 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Une petite explication sur ces changements


J’ai simplifié les « titres », qui sont souvent changés par les membres les plus aguerris, de toute manière. Cela va de pair avec la refonte de la hiérarchie des forums, et la (prochaine) meilleure prise en compte des membres du Club iGen. J’en reparlerai quand ce sera terminé.



boninmi a dit:


> Il existait autrefois une FAQ sur ces questions : a-t-elle disparu ou est-ce moi qui ne regarde pas au bon endroit ?


Elle n’existe plus depuis quelques années, mais va bientôt revenir.



boninmi a dit:


> Il semble y avoir un bug au niveau des conversations. Une personne enregistrée est considérée comme "Invité", sans prise en compte de son avatar, et apparaît dans les participants comme "Membre inconnu", avec un avatar remplacé par un point d'interrogation.


À ma connaissance, il y a _un_ bug avec _une_ membre. Si c’est plus étendu, il ne faut pas hésiter à me communiquer la liste des membres concernés par mail. Mais gardez à l’esprit que les simples membres enregistrés n’ont plus accès aux MP depuis quelque temps. Comme j’ai fait beaucoup de ménage et supprimé des dizaines de milliers de comptes jamais utilisés (pour répondre à nos obligations) légales, il n’est pas exclu que vous soyez confronté à quelques bizarreries.


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2021)

Tant qu'il y a toujours le spirit ...


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> À ma connaissance, il y a _un_ bug avec _une_ membre. Si c’est plus étendu, il ne faut pas hésiter à me communiquer la liste des membres concernés par mail. Mais gardez à l’esprit que les simples membres enregistrés n’ont plus accès aux MP depuis quelque temps.


Merci @Anthony .
Le bug serait donc que la personne en question ait pu répondre à la conversation que j'ai engagée ?
Attendons les nouveautés annoncées.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2021)

ET tu remets les boules rouges du coup ?


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> ET tu remets les boules rouges du coup ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2021)

flotow a dit:


>


Comme tu dis – en emoji !

Anthony nous cause de refonte hiérarchique des forums, de la couronne* que certains d'entre nous arborerons prochainement et là… Chapi Chapo… Débarque un rigolo avec la question qui fâche, la réaction négative ! Le coup de gueule… Que dis-je ! La réprobation virtuelle assénée d'un pouce en bas, d'une boule en rouge ou d'un emoji tout fulminant. Mais mince à la fin ! Benjamin a acté cette disparition. Anthony a repris cette décision à son compte. Nous devons donc oublier ce temps de la réaction négative influençant le compteurs des réactions et nous concentrer sur l'avenir – l'astérisque.


*message pour le graphiste en charge du futur habillage pour une meilleure prise en compte des abonnés iGen sur les forums macgeneration (ça c'est du titre) : y'a plutôt intérêt que ça ressemble à une couronne qui claque sa mère sous mon avatar parce que sinon je vais monter une action de groupe et tu vas nous entendre, c'est moi qui te le dit. Donc tu nous fais une belle couronne, pas trop différente de celle du site parent mais en mieux, nous sommes son enfant… Mince !


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2021)

Ahahah la couronne…

mèsékoissa ?


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> de la couronne* que certains d'entre nous arborerons prochainement


Tu en sais plus que moi.


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu en sais plus que moi.


Tu n'as pas reçu le mémo ?!


----------



## boninmi (24 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> ET tu remets les boules rouges du coup ?


Il y en a déjà.
Bouton "J'aime" en bas à droite du message, le bonhomme tout à fait à droite: 
Ça y ressemble quand même beaucoup !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> :
> Ça y ressemble quand même beaucoup !



C'était une blague pour nous rappeler l'ancien temps ou on pouvait prendre une boule rouge si on était pas correct sur le forum. Cela faisait  descendre nos points vert. (point disco) qui eux étaient des récompenses. 
La phrase culte était alors : je peux pas te bouler j'en ai plus.
A la disparition des boules rouges, la phrase qui revenait régulièrement était : Rendez nous les boules rouges ! lorsqu'un membre en exaspérait d'autres. 
voilà c'était juste un petit coup de rire . Rien d'autre !


----------



## boninmi (24 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'était une blague


Pas possible !


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Il y en a déjà.
> Bouton "J'aime" en bas à droite du message, le bonhomme tout à fait à droite:
> Ça y ressemble quand même beaucoup !


Oui mais le bonhomme rouge fait gagner des points (ou n’en donne pas). Bref, il n’en retire pas.
Vive les maths !


----------



## boninmi (24 Août 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Oui mais le bonhomme rouge fait gagner des points (ou n’en donne pas). Bref, il n’en retire pas.
> Vive les maths !


Et oui ...
Ce qui est embêtant c'est surtout quand il n'en donne pas


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Oui mais le bonhomme rouge fait gagner des points (ou n’en donne pas). Bref, il n’en retire pas.
> Vive les maths !


Il n’en donne pas. J’ai mis dix ans pour accepter de remettre un truc vaguement rouge, je te donne rendez-vous dans trente ans pour lui remettre des fonctions.


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Il n’en donne pas. J’ai mis dix ans pour accepter de remettre un truc vaguement rouge, je te donne rendez-vous dans trente ans pour lui remettre des fonctions.


Punaise, j'aurais 80 ans. Et la terre sera un grand dessert  Je met une alarme dans mon calendrier pour ne pas oublier.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Et la terre sera un grand dessert


C'est bon les desserts…


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2021)

OH, LOL  Au moins, je suis optimiste


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Il n’en donne pas. J’ai mis dix ans pour accepter de remettre un truc vaguement rouge, je te donne rendez-vous dans trente ans pour lui remettre des fonctions.


30 ans !!! Mais y’aura plus personne ici !


----------



## boninmi (24 Août 2021)

flotow a dit:


> 30 ans !!! Mais y’aura plus personne ici !


J'aurai 104 ans. Je serai vétéran même si j'ai pas assez de points.


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> J'aurai 104 ans. Je serai vétéran même si j'ai pas assez de points.


Ça essaye de tricher…


----------



## patxito (8 Septembre 2021)

Hello, est-il normal que je ne puisse plus poster sur la terrasse (_" Vous n'avez pas les privilèges suffisants pour répondre"_) ?

Je pouvais le faire sans souci jusqu'il y a peu...


----------



## Anthony (8 Septembre 2021)

La terrasse et la salle de jeu sont réservés aux membres confirmés, et certains comptes ne le sont pas complètement. C’est probablement le cas du tien, je vérifie.


----------



## patxito (8 Septembre 2021)

Cela remarche... merci pour ton intervention !


----------

